# REHOME: Minirex Female in MI Needs a Home- RESOLVED!



## Haley (Apr 2, 2008)

Ive been in touch with a student at MSU who needs to rehome his minirex. She was purchase by him and his girlfriend, both who live in the dorms, and they can no longer care for her.

Karat is approx 7 mos old orange minirex and unspayed, although I would be willing to pay to have her spayed locally before she goes to her new home. Her owner says she is very sweet but doesnt like to be picked out of her cage. She likes to come out and run on her own and will snuggle once shes out.

Heres some pics: 

















Id be willing to help arrange transport if anyone is interested. Apparently shes at the girlfriend's parents house and they say shes no longer allowed 

Anyone?


----------



## lilbitsmom (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, Haley, I just had a couple inquiring about a rex last weekend, but we didn't have any in the shelter at the time. They chose some other bunny, but that is a coincidence.

If we can't find a home for her, Midwest will take her in. Let me know what you want to do?

Laura


----------



## Haley (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Laura

I thought you guys would offer to take her if I was really in a jam. You guys arealways so helpful. 

Im really hoping we can find someone to take her- they said shes very scared when shes moved and scared of noises- I think she would be very frightened at the shelter. But then I dont want her to come here since they never seem to leave 

I'll keep you posted. Hopefully some wonderful bunny person here will be interested. And if anyone contacts you about a rex send them my way 

Haley


----------



## jam224 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, Haley, she's a cutie! Gosh, I love Mini Rexes! :bunnyheart

If anyone in the Dayton, OH area is interested in her, I travel down that way pretty frequently and would be happy to help with transport!


----------



## Jess_sully (Apr 2, 2008)

She is beautiful  Wish I could help!


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 3, 2008)

Haley, It is very nice of you to offer to have her spayed before going to her new home. 

She is adorable, I love the orange coloring. Do you have her at your house now?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 3, 2008)

She's beautiful !


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 3, 2008)

I think Crystal (AngelnSnuffy) should see this thread, if she hasn't already . This bunny isn't a Castor, though...be she sure is adorable!


:stikpoke


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 3, 2008)

I sent it to her and so did Haley. We all think alike.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 3, 2008)

*Oh Gosh that would be awesome! *

*She's so pretty! I wish I could take her. Unfortunately, I can't have anymore right now. *

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I think Crystal (AngelnSnuffy) should see this thread, if she hasn't already . This bunny isn't a Castor, though...be she sure is adorable!
> 
> 
> :stikpoke


----------



## katt (Apr 3, 2008)

haley, if it gets down to it, i could take her temporarily. i don't think i have room for a permenant memeber, but i do have room for a foster.

that is assumming that she was fixed before i bought her up here, i just can't handle an unfixed doe with winnie around!


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 3, 2008)

Haley, She's beautiful. I have space for another bun but we haven't decided what to do yet as a family. I will talk to my husband and kids this weekend. If you need a place for her to stay temporarily though, I would be happy to have her.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 3, 2008)

YES! Options are good!


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm of no help here in arizona (as usual!) but SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!

Tracy


----------



## Haley (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Kirsten, since Laura said Midwest would take her if I couldnt find her a home maybe I should just go ahead and get her and then have her spayed and seewhat her personality is like? I know you really want a cuddle bunny for Erin if you were to bring another bunny home (and not another Basil lol). Maybe we could see how she is and go from there?

Her owner said she is always very sweet and lets you hold her (doesnt bite) but that shes gotten sort of moody lately when they try to take her out of her cage. Im assuming its a) her hormones kicking in and b) the fact that they are probably not letting her out on her own terms.


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 3, 2008)

Well keep me posted about her. I was kind of holding off our decisions based on bonding Penny & Basil too but I would be happy to help with her. Mike has agreed that we could get another bun already, we just have to figure out what will work for us. 

I know Erin has taken a liking to Kirby too . Erin knows not to expect a bunny to like being held but we would like one that you could actually pet withoutfear of getting bit:shock:. While we've all grown to love Basil despite his little issues, I think one of him is enough for us.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 3, 2008)

Mini rex tend to be really sweet but don't want to be held all the time. Daily yes, but they want play time and just sit next to me and pet my head time..... 

Just for those who don't know about them - that's my experience with Bo and friends' bunnies.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 3, 2008)

Is she purebred? She's soo cute! I've never seen an orange mini rex! She's adorable! I wish I could have her!  

Emily


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 3, 2008)

Both of my mini-rex hate being picked up. They are fine playing on the floor though. That rabbit looks just like my Sparky!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2008)

They love attention tho, don't they? and Scooter provides security for her man! 

Bo is very happy to be picked up but only because I have always held him every day since we got him home! Still he'd rather hop up next to me for love or even hop up and get in my lap and face for love and kisses. Bo and Tony love for me to kiss on their cheeks and heads. Bo even lets me kiss his nose.

I think the cutest thing is when he hops up on me in the recliner, lays down on my chest with his butt in my face - he watches television while I rub his back. He's so freaking spoiled! 

I think mini-rex are really social and loving - but being picked up is a little bit different for all bunnies.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 4, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I think Crystal (AngelnSnuffy) should see this thread, if she hasn't already . This bunny isn't a Castor, though...be she sure is adorable!
> 
> 
> :stikpoke



Hey guys, thank you so much for the consideration, I really appreciate it. I'm thinking about it, just not so sure I'm ready just yet:?.

She sure is cute, but doesn't appear to be totally mini "rex" to me:?? Like, in one pic it does, then the others not, it's weird. The first pic doesn't, ears are huge, second pic, adorable and third big time adorable. (I don't mean to be prejudice)

Haley knows what I said at the email she sent me that I don't think I am ready. So, just let me continue to think about this.


----------



## Haley (Apr 4, 2008)

Crystal, she was only maybe 3 months or so in that first pic so its not a great representation of what she looks like. The other ones are when she was a little older.

I emailed the owner a few days ago to see about getting her to my place (shes near Toledo right now). It sounds like I have a few people interested so Im sure this story will have a happy ending either way 

So anyone who is seriously interested PM me and we'll try and figure out where she fits best


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2008)

Bo was all ears at that young age!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 4, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Bo was all ears at that young age!



I didn't even think about age guys, that makes sense. As I got Angel when she was 3. That's a cute Bo!

Haley, that's great that this is going to work out.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2008)

He was the cutest little guy. That little round mini-rex tummy :hearts:

I hope you find a castor, Crystal. They are so soft and that white tummy.... I just Love Bo's. I have to hold him up and kiss it sometimes and he gets so MAD!!! LOL!


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 5, 2008)

Haley, Have you heard back from her owner(s) yet?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 7, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> He was the cutest little guy. That little round mini-rex tummy :hearts:
> 
> I hope you find a castor, Crystal. They are so soft and that white tummy.... I just Love Bo's. I have to hold him up and kiss it sometimes and he gets so MAD!!! LOL!


I know this isn't the place for this, but Bo, Yes. I do not know what it is with my attraction to them. But man, it's very strong:shock:. And, Thank you, I hope I do too. They are so spectacular looking, it's unreal.


----------



## Haley (Apr 8, 2008)

Just wanted to update!

I heard from the owner yesterday and it sounds like eventually she will be coming here so I can have her spayed. 

Then once shes healed she'll hopefully be going to her new home with luvthempigs! We'll have lots to work out between now and then (like a transport lol) but I think this will be an amazing home for her. 

I have no clue how long it will take them to get her here (shes at the bottom of the state right now near Ohio) and then for me to get her spayed etc. Im guessing her owners are really busy since its the end of the semester so we'll just wait and see...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 8, 2008)

Precious and lucky.:inlove: 
Woo, then a few pictures or updates will follow and so?

:great:


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 15, 2008)

Most definately! I can't wait for her to get here :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 15, 2008)

I just love the mini-rex and I am going crazy over this one! LOL!


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 15, 2008)

Yea, I kept thinking about her myself after seeing this thread....I think she is adorable and I love her color. I already changed her name to Amber and she isn't even here yet lol

I can't wait to meet her


----------



## Haley (Apr 16, 2008)

The owners keep telling me theyre going to arrange to get her here but no word yet I was really hoping that she could get here this week so I could get her spayed and then if Ann (seniorcats) came up for the Midwest zootoo thing I could send her home with her, but its not looking good since I havent heard anything 

Im not a patient person. lol


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 16, 2008)

Aww, That stinks If they really want to get rid of her and find her a new home you would think they would get on it...

Can you call them again? Do you know for sure if Ann will be there on the 24th?


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2008)

Just wanted to update- Shes here!

Shes much bigger than I expected and Im not sure how much of that is bc of lack of exercise and maybe crappy food. Her belly is really really big. Shes so soft though and seems very sweet. Shes very doe-like. 

I'll get some pics later tonight when I get home. Im at work now so I set up an NIC pen and shes chillin in her own room at my place. 

Shes getting spayed Thursday. Im praying she does alright- I'll keep an eye on her poops etc to be sure shes in good health


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah! I've been worried about her. :nod


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 18, 2008)

You say her belly is really really big, is there a chance shecould bepregnant? 

Waiting impatiently by the computerfor pic's....


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2008)

I asked and they said she hasnt had any contact with a male bunny. Shes alert and I let her run around a bit tonight. She ate a tiny bit of hay..Im just really worried because she hasnt pooped at all. She had a little pile of green mushy poop so Im trying to get some water and lots of hay into her. She does NOT like to be held though. Her nails were so long so I tried to cut them and she was really scared. 

She loves when you pet her though- she comes right up and puts her head on your lap and just melts when you pet her. And if you scratch her butt she licks you!
















Im gonna go check on her now. I'll keep you guys posted.

PS. Thank you Kirsten for letting me borrow the nice big cage- she loves it


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 18, 2008)

Aww, Her color is so stunning and she looks so soft :inlove:Give her a little scritch for me.

That belly is kinda big...Doesn't sound good that she hasn't pooped. I hope nothing is seriously wrong with her ray:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 18, 2008)

OMG.....how did Sparky run off to Michigan without me knowing!!! That is Sparky's absolute twin.


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, Patti. Except you cant tell from the pic but her nose is pointier than most rexes. I almost think she could be a small standard rex or something.

I just went down to check on her- lots of poops but they are soft and greenish and stinky. I think they are extra cecals from whatever diet she has been on. She just ate some hay though so thats good.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 18, 2008)

She's stunning! Did they give you some of her food? Maybe she was on something really cruddy. Her belly looks like Luna's did, which I'm pretty darn sure was from malnutrition.

I'm so glad she's with you now!


----------



## Evey (Apr 18, 2008)

Aw, she is gorgeous!! Little Toby seems to take an interest in her as well 

I hope she gets better soon...I wouldn't mind seeing more pictures, haha!

-Kathy


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2008)

I took a video of her- you can geta better idea of how big her body is compared to her head!

Angela- did Luna have mushy poops too when you got her? They didnt send any of her food but I can imagine it was probably fiesta or something.

Anyway, heres her video for her new mommy to see :biggrin2:





PS. She looks orange in these images but her fur is really this deep burnt orange almost red color. Its really the prettiest color Ive ever seen!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 19, 2008)

OMG she's gorgeous! but you know I think she's either a super mini-rex or whatever they are called OR she's a rex. She doesn't look like a mini-rex all the way.

Is Ann taking her permenantly? I guess I'm missing something!

Haley, bless your heart for getting her! :hug:


----------



## Evey (Apr 19, 2008)

I loved the video, Haley! She seems like such a sweetheart, and her head is so cute and tiny, haha.

I'm so glad she's going to a member of the forum so I can see more pics and vids of her! Oh yeah, when my brother gets home from work, I'll ask him about the transport 

-Kathy


----------



## Haley (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah thats what I was thinking Pennie- either a large minirex (the non-dwarf one) or a small rex. Its difficult to tell since shes definitely pudgy right now. When she lays down in front of me I can feel the fat on her sides! Its ok, shes not the only girl trying to lose weight here this summer 

Oh and we still have to work things out but luvthempigs is taking her


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 19, 2008)

*Haley wrote:*When she lays down in front of me I can feel the fat on her sides! Its ok, shes not the only girl trying to lose weight here this summer 


LOL! Well she should fit in just fine here. We both could stand to lose some weight :biggrin2:

Thanks for the video Haley, I see she was getting the scritches I asked for 

Is that a big dog crate your using for her? It reminds me that I have a large dog crate up in my attic somewhere (if Ididn't sell it) I bet it would be real easy to use some grids and even add a shelf.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep, A lot of people use those crates and make big cages for them. 

I'm so happy you are getting her! Have you gotten a name picked out?


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 19, 2008)

Cool Now I just gotta get up in the attic and see if it's still there (I hate going up there)

Thank you, And yesher new name is Amber


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm glad she's finally pooped a bit more, even though it's still not normal. She seems pretty perky in the video and gorgeous. I love her coloring. She looks like my Basil when you scratch his nose - melts into the floor.

Glad the crate is working out, glad I could help.


----------



## Haley (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll try and get a pic of the crate later- its huge! Kirstens husband cut two wood pieces that fit horizontally and then she had two NIC panels zip tied together that lay on top of the wood slats to create a second level. Its great!

Shes doing really well this morning. She has pooped a lot of normal poops so Im writing the mushy ones off as excess cecals. Shes on Oxbow and lots of hay now so those should go away soon.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 19, 2008)

Yea, If you can post a photo of the crate it would give me a better idea, thanks.

I'm so relieved to here that she is pooping normally (isn't it funny the little things in life that make you happy)  And that she is finally with you and she is safe 

Now to get through the spaying and figure out how to get her closer to me....If we could get her to Euclid/Cleveland area (preferably Euclid) that would help me tremendously.


----------



## Alexah (Apr 19, 2008)

She's just beautiful!

There is a possibility that my mom and I could help transport her if necessary. I live in the Cleveland area and we could help transport from the west side (maybe a little further than the west side or even south of here) to the Cleveland/Euclid area. We couldn't go really far, but if it was an hour or so one way we could definitely do it if it could work within our schedules.

Let me know. We'd love to help out!


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Lexi, That would be great! How far is Sandusky (as in Cedar Point)from where you are? 

There is a possibility that we may be able to get her to that area.


----------



## Alexah (Apr 19, 2008)

Sandusky isn't too, too far. We could most likely make that work so long as my mom doesn't have school that day or work. Her schedule can be sometimes tricky, but I don't see how it wouldn't work.

I hope we can figure something out :biggrin2:.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 19, 2008)

Well that would be great and we would also be able to meet then!

Let's see what Haley finds out and then we can take it from there


----------



## BratBunny (Apr 19, 2008)

Karat is SOOOO adaorable. I absolutely love her. I might just have to take her.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 19, 2008)

Love the video! What a sweet girl. She really does look a lot like Luna body-wise. Small slender head, great big belly.

When I brought Luna home she was actually going into stasis because of her molar spurs. So her poops were small and dry. She had also been at the shelter for a week and they usually feed timothy pellets and hay to adults. She was also skinny aside from her saggy belly, probably because she had lost weight too quickly due to not being able to eat enough.

I wonder if some Bene-bac might help the gut issues a little? Just to help with the fast food change and since her gut must have been upset to begin with.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 20, 2008)

Just checking in to see how Amber is doing today.....


----------



## Haley (Apr 21, 2008)

Shes doing great! I had her and Amina (another forum bunny who Im taking down to have spayed) in the same room but Amber was not happy. They were trying to get at eachother through the cage so I moved Amina out.

Shes awesome though- she loves to be petted. She comes up to the door of her cage and sticks her nose between the bars until you pet her. And when shes out running she comes up and puts her head on my leg (or if Im in the chair she jumps up to sit on my lap). She definitely loves snuggles!

Shes not eating a whole lot of pellets but shes eating tons of hay and some romaine lettuce tonight. Poops are good though


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the update! I'm relieved to hear that she is eating and pooping normal again. 

She sounds like a lover :hearts

So she didn't care for the other bunny, huh? I wonder if that's a hormone thing? 

Oh, I was wondering if she is litterbox trained? And, when you get the time I would still like to see her crate (it's not a rush I'm just trying to figure out what I want to set up for her) 

Thanks! Maria


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 22, 2008)

You know what I was wondering? What you said about her head kinda being big for her body reminded me of something. Years ago I had a doe that had a Rex mother and a Mini Rex father, and she looked like that. She hadkind of a Mini head and Rex body, if that makes any sense. Could that mabye be what this girl is? She would still have the rex coat that way, too. Very pretty girl, BTW, you are so lucky luvthempigs!


----------



## Haley (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah thats possible GG, since she was purchased from a pet store you just never know. 

Maria, Im not sure about her with other bunnies. Were you thinking of bonding her to a male? Im sure most of it was that it was another unspayed female. Hopefully she'll settle down after her spay. Shes pretty good with her litter box so far. Shes definitely peeing in it but leaving some poops here and there. That too should improve after her spay.

I'll try and get some pics of the cage tonight


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Haley, I just want to get an idea of what it looks like so I can decide if I should go up in the attic and see if I still have my dog crate (I used to have two very large dog crates and once I wasn't using them anymore I may have sold one and hopefully put the other one upstairs) If not then I will go to plan "B" 

I don't have any plans at this time to try and bond her with another rabbit. I can always keep her in another room if she gets upset by my other buns. Maybe after she's spayed it won't bother her? 

I am already nervous about her surgery. Can't wait till Thursday night/Friday morning to make sure she is okay.


----------



## 76white02 (Apr 22, 2008)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> I am already nervous about her surgery. Can't wait till Thursday night/Friday morning to make sure she is okay.


I am with you on that one! The days leading up to thursdayhave been/arenerve racking.


----------



## Haley (Apr 26, 2008)

As promised, heres a few pics of Amber's cage shes in now (which belongs to Kirst3buns). 

















And she loooves the second level. Shes mad at me now since I had to take it down while shes recovering from her spay.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 26, 2008)

Cool That's the exact cage I should have up in the attic (I guess I better be getting up there soon) 

I see the second level is a piece of plywood, not sure what it's resting on though to hold it up? Is that a braided rug? Is it clipped to grids to hold it in place?

Good to know she likes to sit up higher, I will definately have to get her a shelf 

Sorry for all the questions....

Thanks for posting the pics!

And, thank you to kirst3buns for letting us borrow the cage.


----------



## Haley (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll take some pics from the side later- its two wooden slats Kirsten's hubby cut to fit in the grids of the cage. They are about 1 in by 2 inches and they slide right in the grids. Then she has 2 NIC panels zip tied together. I lay them on top of the slats and then zip tie those to the cage to secure them. I put a braided rug on top and clipped it down. Something more permanent like a piece of pegboard with carpet on it would work better Im sure. Kirsten puts down a straw mat and a cat bed on hers. Pretty much anything sturdy and soft will work for her to lay on.

She doesnt like walking on the bottom of the cage since rexes have little padding and I think she sort of slides. The first day I put down a large piece of cardboard but she kept spilling her water. Something like a piece of coroplast would probably work better on the floor.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 26, 2008)

She's so pretty! I just want to feel her fur..... then snort it like I do with Bo! LOL!


----------



## jam224 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> She doesnt like walking on the bottom of the cage since rexes have little padding and I think she sort of slides. The first day I put down a large piece of cardboard but she kept spilling her water. Something like a piece of coroplast would probably work better on the floor.


Lily handles hardwood floors/vinyl flooring better than Bender does, but both of their cages are lined with "soft" flooring (I know that Bender, for sure, will slide on "slick" surfaces and feels really awkward on them). Lily has a carpet square in her cage and Bender has a folded up fleece blanket in his. They work well for each of them; Lily is a fabric chewer (no blankets!) and Bender loves digging up the corner of his blanket for fun.  Silly Mini Rexes!

Congrats on your new addition, BTW! She's a beauty!


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 27, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> She's so pretty! I just want to feel her fur..... then snort it like I do with Bo! LOL!


LOL! I can't wait to feel her fur, she looks so soft. I don't know about the snorting thing though


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 28, 2008)

How is Amber doing? I'm getting really excited about her coming home


----------



## naturestee (Apr 28, 2008)

A note on the flooring- Luna didn't like the floor of her dog crate either. She slipped all the time and it scared her. I fixed the problem by putting a layer of arctic fleece on the floor and clipping it down with binder clips. She loved it! Also, it doesn't unravel so it shouldn't be asharmful if the bun turns out to be a fabric chewer overnight.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, I happen to have some large pieces of polar fleece from when I used it for the guinea pigs. I was using it in Malleys cage for a while but she kept chewing it up, little stinker that she is! I'll have to see what I have left. Either that or I can stop by Walmart and see if they have any on sale.


----------



## Haley (Apr 29, 2008)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> How is Amber doing? I'm getting really excited about her coming home



Sorry I missed this! Shes doing great. Although I think shes still very upset with me re: the spay. She grunts more often this week and sort of half charges me when I open her cage door. Poor dear must be really scared coming to a new place and then being sliced open like that.

Im really hoping we can get her to you soon. Im going on vacation May 20 so I really need to do it before then. The difficult part is finding someone to do the Toledo-Cleveland area. Everytime I do a transport I run into trouble east of Toledo


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 29, 2008)

*LOL! I love to bury my face in their fur - it's my snorting thing. They always seem to smell good to me. Well, unless they've got stinky scent glands or you put your nose in the wrong spot! LOL! *

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She's so pretty! I just want to feel her fur..... then snort it like I do with Bo! LOL!
> ...


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear Amber is being such a stinker, hopefully we can get some help very soon to get her closer to me (I really wish I had a more reliable vehicle but I just can't be driving it that far if I could I would have picked her up already) 

Have any offers on help with transport? 

Going anywhere good for vacation? I'll watch Mr Tumnus for you :biggrin2:


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 29, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> *luvthempigs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How is Amber doing? I'm getting really excited about her coming home
> ...


I forgot to ask in my PM, when will she be ready to travel?


----------



## Alexah (Apr 29, 2008)

I just love hearing the updates about Amber. I'm in love with her:heartbeat:.

I've said before that I'd be willing to help if at all possible from Sandusky into Cleveland. Toledo's a bit too far for me to go since I don't drive and it'll be up to my roommate/mom. I'm going away this coming week (May 6-11) though and don't know how that'll work for you guys. But definitely keep me posted and if I can help, I definitely will.

I hope she gets to you soon, Maria.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 10, 2008)

Amber is coming home soon :biggrin2: 

Pic's will follow her arrival.....


----------



## Haley (May 18, 2008)

Karat/Amber is officially on her way to meet her new mommy!


----------



## luvthempigs (May 18, 2008)

I'm so excited, I can't wait for her to get here :bunnydance:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 18, 2008)

I'm so happy for both of you! I can't wait to hear she's home!


----------



## luvthempigs (May 18, 2008)

Okay, She's here! And I am already in love with her :inlove:She's not really as big as I thought she would be. She looks larger in the photos. First thing she did was jump on top of the box in her crate and took a look around then she found her hay.

I already took some pic's I just need to upload to photobucket and resize. 

A BIG THANK YOU! To Haley for taking such good care of her and for getting her spayed and arranging transport :hug:


----------



## luvthempigs (May 18, 2008)




----------



## luvthempigs (May 18, 2008)




----------



## pinksalamander (May 18, 2008)

Amber to the RO clan!

She's so cute! I love her colour! Get on with a blog  Has she settled in well? I know she's only been home for a bit but how is she doing?


----------



## luvthempigs (May 18, 2008)

She is doing fine, thank you She's only been here about an hour lol

Here's one more shot. I didn't have the flash on so it's a bit dark but I thought itwas cute!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 18, 2008)

She is so beautiful!! Of course, I'm biased because she is identical to my Sparky. She looks so happy in her new home.


----------



## jam224 (May 18, 2008)

Yay, I'm so glad she's home now!


----------



## Haley (May 18, 2008)

Aww she looks so happy! 

Thank you Maria, for giving her such a great home. I always am really nervous about rehoming a bunny but I know this is the right fit and you will love her as much as I do. Shes a very lucky bunny.

Isnt she so soft? And her color is so pretty- you dont know until you see her just how beautiful her coat is!

Has she let you pet her yet? When she first came here she didnt want to be held at all but the last few days I would pick her up and hold her on my lap and she would just lay there forever while I pet her.


----------



## Haley (May 18, 2008)

PS.. In case anyone was wondering, I didnt end up driving her there myself (thankfully!) lol. Maria and I worked it out so that the gas was covered and my friend Denise volunteered to drive her down. They picked her up this morning and then met Maria near Cleveland. 

Thanks to everyone for your words of encouragement and help along the way


----------



## trailsend (May 18, 2008)

Whoopee! A happy ending That's great :biggrin2:


----------



## luvthempigs (May 18, 2008)

I am so glad she is finally here as well I was beginning to thinkit might not happen 

Yes, Her coat is a beautiful color and she is so soft. Yes, She is letting me pet her but I only picked her up once. I'm just letting her chill and get used to things here. She already rearranged her cage lol


----------



## Evey (May 18, 2008)

aw, I'm so glad everything worked out well! I really enjoyed the pictures and hope there are more in the future!

-Kathy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 18, 2008)

I see that precious mini-rex attitude and cheekiness showing already! 

She's just adorable! I'm happy for you - she's made herself pretty comfy hasn't she?


----------

